# Rt Breast Bx with needle localization



## Trendale (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,
Can someone tell me the correct code for breast bx with needdle localization? Is there one code for this, or two codes?

The patient is diagnosed with microcalcifications.

I have code(s) 19100 or 19101 If the physician made an skin incision next to the guide wire, is this considered open incisional or percutaneous?
and I also have code 19290, for the needle localization.


----------



## MGoodwin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Needle localized breast biopsy*

letisha,

for needle localized excisional breast biopsy use 19125.

Hope this helps!

mgoodwin


----------



## Trendale (Jun 26, 2008)

*Needle Local Reply*

Thanks


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Jul 10, 2008)

letisha said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me the correct code for breast bx with needdle localization? Is there one code for this, or two codes?
> 
> The patient is diagnosed with microcalcifications.
> ...



If the physician placed the marker (wire) then bill both 19125 and 19290 for the placement. If someone else placed the guidewire, then the surgeon would report only 19125 for the excision of the lesion.


----------

